# 2 short vids from this weekend



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just a quick iPhone video of RDWD playin in one of the holes behind our neighborhood.


----------



## Dixie07 (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice! Wish I had that hole in my neighborhood!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There are several fun ones, this one is just average. There is 1 other thats about fender deep. Not bad for just a quick fix behind the house haha..


----------

